# Moving to New Zealand



## Calgarian_Canadian (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello,. I am professional immigrant to Canada, now a Canadian Citizen. I would like to emigrate to New Zealand. I have relevant professional both from my home country and Canadian as a geologist, I have been to NZ immigration websites a couple of times but it seems quite complicated esp, the EOI, etc.
Wondering is there someone who could help me in this context. Secondly now a Canadian passport holder, does it make a bit easier to emigrate to NZ, I have been in Canada for past years, and living for such a period would exempt from taking IELTS as proof of English language competency.
I would welcome every helpful suggesion.
Thanks,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Calgarian_Canadian said:


> Hello,. I am professional immigrant to Canada, now a Canadian Citizen. I would like to emigrate to New Zealand. I have relevant professional both from my home country and Canadian as a geologist, I have been to NZ immigration websites a couple of times but it seems quite complicated esp, the EOI, etc.
> Wondering is there someone who could help me in this context. Secondly now a Canadian passport holder, does it make a bit easier to emigrate to NZ, I have been in Canada for past years, and living for such a period would exempt from taking IELTS as proof of English language competency.
> I would welcome every helpful suggesion.
> Thanks,


Hi there
Having a Canadian passport won't affect the number of points that you get, so no, not really easier. You may find that Canadian qualifications & work experience count more as being in 'a comparable job market' though.
On English Language the Immigration New Zealand website says

_you may not have to take the IELTS test, if you can show us that you:

have a recognised qualification from a course taught entirely in English
have ongoing skilled employment in New Zealand, and have been in the job for at least the last 12 months
have other evidence that you are competent in English - we will consider the evidence that you provide.
_
So your Canadian qualification may count according to the first point in the list.

(BTW where is your 'home country'?)


----------



## Calgarian_Canadian (Jun 6, 2012)

*Need more info...*

I could provide more information, if you could send me your email address as I might share some more personal information and would see how it affect my application, 
In Canada we IQAS-International Qualification Assessment Service for foreign professionals to check about their degrees/credentials status in Canadian system. I have my IQAS as well, wondering if NZ requires such testing system as well.
I am a geologist and have two year Canadian experience and more than 6 year my home country relevant professional experience plus four certificates regarding my English Language competency citing about my language command. Two are from Canadian immigrant service society. The rest of the two are from the University from my home country and High Eduction Commission (HEC) from my country citing that throughout my education my medium of Instruction has been English.
If possible please provide me your email address,
Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Calgarian_Canadian said:


> I could provide more information, if you could send me your email address as I might share some more personal information and would see how it affect my application,
> In Canada we IQAS-International Qualification Assessment Service for foreign professionals to check about their degrees/credentials status in Canadian system. I have my IQAS as well, wondering if NZ requires such testing system as well.
> I am a geologist and have two year Canadian experience and more than 6 year my home country relevant professional experience plus four certificates regarding my English Language competency citing about my language command. Two are from Canadian immigrant service society. The rest of the two are from the University from my home country and High Eduction Commission (HEC) from my country citing that throughout my education my medium of Instruction has been English.
> If possible please provide me your email address,
> Thanks


Sorry, no. I'm not an immigration agent, and am no expert. Just another joe bloggs who's emigrated herself. FYI, to anyone else out there, if you are using an agent make sure they're registered with NZ Immigration or they're breaking the rules and it might affect your application.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Is there a reason you've not mentioned your previous home country? If you've completed your studies there, you'll need to do whatever NZ requires to have those credentials assessed--having had them done for Canada won't help really.

Having lived and worked in Canada may, however, help with the English language requirement. If you are invited to apply for a residency visa of some sort you'll need documentation from each employer listed in your application. Asking them to state that the language of business was English will help. Being from Vancouver I know that in Calgary you'd work in English; for some reason a lot of people think all of Canada is bilingual English/French. When in fact Cantonese or Punjabi are much more useful here in BC!


----------



## jnbates (Apr 21, 2011)

I was born, raised, educated, lived, worked in Canada for almost 43 years and I still had to provide written evidence of English language proficiency with our NZ residency application package - LOL.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

jnbates said:


> I was born, raised, educated, lived, worked in Canada for almost 43 years and I still had to provide written evidence of English language proficiency with our NZ residency application package - LOL.


Hey, are you in NZ yet? How's it going?


----------



## jnbates (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, jawnbc! I just did an update on that original thread, which I'm sure you've gotten an email notification about by now - LOL


----------



## Rossaak (Apr 7, 2012)

*Vivien*

Hi - at the moment all I can say is wait. We were a day late in handing in our immigration papers in Johannesburg! Even though we had a client number and another number we now have to start all over again. Johannesburg did not know anything about the new regulations. They are only coming out around the end of July. But watch the website daily. Apparently it is a form you have to fill in for the EOI, so there maybe no place to write why you are Gods gift to NZ!! The EOI costs quite a lot of money in itself and may take 6 months or longer. As I understand it they select so many out of the hat, sort those and if you are not in that lot, I am not sure if you get a second chance? If they like your answers they will invite you to submit a form and medicals (please use their appointed doctors as we did not living so far away from any of them and they returned them to have them counter signed by one of their own in Johannesburg or Pretoria. Actually that was quite decent of them as we did not have to re-do anything - but as it happened we were a day late!)which can take another 2 years to process and is also very expensive!
Do you have a job there, or maybe someone who can sponsor you, as I think that might be easier? Good luck anyway. Viv
Viv






Calgarian_Canadian said:


> Hello,. I am professional immigrant to Canada, now a Canadian Citizen. I would like to emigrate to New Zealand. I have relevant professional both from my home country and Canadian as a geologist, I have been to NZ immigration websites a couple of times but it seems quite complicated esp, the EOI, etc.
> Wondering is there someone who could help me in this context. Secondly now a Canadian passport holder, does it make a bit easier to emigrate to NZ, I have been in Canada for past years, and living for such a period would exempt from taking IELTS as proof of English language competency.
> I would welcome every helpful suggesion.
> Thanks,


----------

